# Gol di El Shaarawy in Sassuolo - Roma 0-2. 2 febbraio 2016. Video.



## admin (2 Febbraio 2016)

Secondo gol consecutivo segnato da Stephan El Shaarawy con la maglia della Roma. Il faraone ha messo a segno il gol del definitivo 2-0 a favore dei giallorossi.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Febbraio 2016)

Scontatissimo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Febbraio 2016)

Finirà la foga iniziale....
In un tiro..... Di schioppo


----------



## Ma che ooh (2 Febbraio 2016)

Peggiore dell'altra volta, ma ha segnato ancora , mi va bene così , per oggi, ma per il riscatto deve fare molto meglio di così


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Febbraio 2016)

il riscatto si avvicina, bene così.


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2016)

Gol banale, ha fatto tutto Perotti.

Detto questo ho guardato la partita, la prestazione di Stephan è stata molto buona per un tempo, dopodichè s'è letteralmente trascinato per il campo.

Ad ogni modo con queste prestazioni il riscatto sarà cosa sicura, infondo è quello che tutti (o quasi) vogliamo.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Febbraio 2016)

Contento per lui, meno per noi e il nostro campionato. Se si rivela un'arma aggiunta per la Roma abbiamo fatto un bel autogol


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2016)

Niang ha già segnato 6 gol e non vedo esaltazioni particolari...golletto, bravo a farsi trovare ma non so come ha giocato il resto della gara


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2016)

up


----------



## koti (3 Febbraio 2016)

Per questo Milan poteva essere una buona riserva, ma nulla di più. Rimane un mediocrissimo giocatore.

Spero che continui a segnare, così lo riscattano.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Febbraio 2016)

La Roma ci rimane davanti grazie al Faraone, prestito geniale


----------

